# Lohnt sich Gentoo's Netbeans?

## minimike

Hi

Ich bin mal wieder mit Gentoo auf der Workstation. System lüppt weitgehenst und es geht an die letzten Anwendungen an. Architktur ist AMD64 mit einem Stable/Testing (Gnome 2.26) mix. Ich frage mich jetzt ob es sich lohnt Netbeans 6.5 zu emergen. Oder wäre doch der 32 Bit Installer besser? Also ich hätte schon lieber 64 bit aber verhält sich dann Netbeans auch mit allen Features wie mit dem Installer? Kurz kann ich von Netbeans aus mal eben nen Tomcat als User starten und Apps testen? Ginge das auch mit Tomcat 5.5? Netbeans liefert Tomcat 6 aus. Mal eben Testen fällt aus. Ich müsste wenn 120 Javaprogramme emergen und bei nicht gefallen wieder entfernen.

----------

## Max Steel

Zum Testen kannst du netbeans schon emergen, wenns dir dann eben nicht gefällt musst du um das alles wieder sauber zu unmergen emerge -aC netbeans && emerge --depclean ausführen. depclean erspart dir das lästige Zusammensuchen der nicht mehr benötigten Abhängigkeiten eines vorher gelöschten Pakets.  :Wink: 

----------

## Gibheer

Du kannst dir auch einfach von der Netbeans seite den installer runterladen und ausfuehren. Der macht dann nix anderes als das ganze Zeug zu entpacken. Und wenn du es nicht mehr haben willst, dann gibt es auch ein uninstall.sh und dann ist wieder alles weg.

Netbeans kann dann auch fuer dich glassfish und was weiss ich verwalten. Vor dem anlegen, kann auch alles durch Netbeans runtergeladen werden, was dazu gebraucht wird, ohne dass da irgendwas im System verteilt wird.

Einen Unterschied zwischen 32bit oder 64bit gibt es nicht.

----------

